# fracture global



## solocoder (Mar 28, 2012)

I could use some help on this one. Doctor saw a patient over a month ago and charged the patient for fx care: 28470, dx 825.29 (fracture) .  He had her come back in yesterday to go over her recent MRI results. He has coded that visit 99212, dx 959.7 (injury).
The MRI results stated tendonitis and plantar fasciits as well as an old fracture.
Is this visit part of the global?  Or can we charge for it?
Any thoughts?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 29, 2012)

*Why did he ask patient to come back?*

If he asked the patient to schedule another follow-up visit (after MRI to check healing fracture), then this is global to the fracture care. 

If the patient had a separate complaint for which the physician ordered an MRI, then you MAY have a billable visit (with appropriate modifier).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Mar 30, 2012)

Agree, if the pt came back for follow-up for the fx then it is global.  Only if the patient has a new complaint could you bill for a office visit.


----------

